# Tera Online Buddy Key



## berg1e (19. Mai 2012)

Grüße,

da ich momentan am überlegen bin, mir Tera online zu kaufen, es aber vorher gerne einmal anspielen möchte, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es Spieler gibt, die eventuell bereit wären mir ihren Buddy Key für eine Test-Spielzeit zu überlassen. Würde mich freuen, wenn es jemanden gibt, der dazu bereit wäre 


Mit besten Grüßen zum Wochenende
berg1e


----------



## berg1e (20. Mai 2012)

Hm, schade


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Mai 2012)

sorry, hab meinen friendsinvite, direkt als es ging, an nen irl freund gegeben und ich hab das gefühl das hier nicht sooooo viele leute tera spielen


----------



## Jabberwocky (30. Mai 2012)

werde ihn dir gerne geben... sobald ich ihn finde... sollte aber kein problem sein 
falls es überhaubt noch nötig ist...


----------



## Jwps (31. Mai 2012)

Was genau ist ein Terra Buddy Key? vergleichbar mit dem 7 Tage Gratis zocken in WoW?


----------



## KingRene303 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo... falls noch jemand hier einen Friend Invite hat den er nicht braucht nehm ich ihn auch gerne wäre echt nett danke


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Juni 2012)

Jwps schrieb:


> Was genau ist ein Terra Buddy Key? vergleichbar mit dem 7 Tage Gratis zocken in WoW?


 
jo, glaub irgendwie bis lvl 15 und 7 tage


----------



## Darkerasor (11. Juni 2012)

fals noch wer einen über hat.
ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich es hole aber wollte halt auch erstmal schauen weil einfach kaufen und dann nicht mögen ist ne doofe sache..
Hätte da jemand einen für mich ?


----------



## Voron (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute habr ein Lets Play zu tera gesehen und bin interessiert... aber wollte es erstmal testen hat wer noch einen Gästepass, welchen er nicht braucht ???

Danke im Voraus

MfG


----------

